# Stanwell ECO Flame Grain nr. 97 (Non filter)



## Sid.Stavros (Apr 4, 2015)

My dear friend this is a Stanwell ECO Flame Grain nr. 97 Non filter in excellent condition used only for few minutes, one afternoon i fill the bowl up to 1/3 and after few puffs i stopped
The pipe is too light for me and i can not get use the Non-filter pipe smoking that's why i sell it so another fellow pipe smoker can enjoy this beauty. You can check the rim, no special clening or tricks, the pipe was carbonized from the factory, no burnings or scratches.
Check the net, it's difficult to find a pipe like this. See a similar pipe and how much is the price:
https://www.danishpipeshop.com/d/Stanwell-Flame-grain-Liverpool-97-i1749.html

I make an offer for 128 $ with FREE SHIPPING, registered post right to your hands!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Beautiful pipe Sid. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

PM to you Sir 😁


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

You're lucky @OneStrangeOne, i would've snagged this if i hadnt lost all my money this week!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Dran said:


> You're lucky @OneStrangeOne, i would've snagged this if i hadnt lost all my money this week!


She's a looker alright! My other Stanwell's are stellar performers and this one has the dimensions I'm looking for, should be a great flake pipe.


----------



## Sid.Stavros (Apr 4, 2015)




----------

